# Virginia to Miami



## grinfax (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, 
I am thinking about buying a boat in Hampton Virginia and sailing it to Miami. How long (average) does it take to Sail down? How should I do this? Is the gulf stream a concern? I am not an experienced cruiser but a decent sailor, any tips and advice is welcome. 

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know which boat your buying, but many would use the ICW.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

One typically does not sail offshore from VA to FL since both prevailing winds and gulf stream currents are not favorable. Most use the ICW down to beaufort NC (to avoid cape hatteras) then take coastal hops into the various inlets along the coast depending on crew size and desire to "make time". 
Others simply motor and sail the ICW all the way down. 
A Typical ICW run takes 3 weeks minimum of daytime only travel. I would allow two weeks for the trip in coastal hops ..more if attempting in winter when storms/gales are more frequent and may force you to stay in port. 
There is a 30' sailboat missing on this route right now...not a great time of year to be ofshore in the N. Atlantic. 
Two suggestions:
SE US inlets by SteveDodge is invaluable
This is a good reference site for the souther ICW:
http://www.cruisersnet.net/index.php


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you can average 5.5 knots, you should make Beaufort, NC in 4 days. From there you have a number of options, mostly dependent on weather and if you have crew. Go offshore to any point between Charleston, SC and Miami. Stay inside for a few more days, then go offshore out the Cape Fear River to points as above. Or stay inside a few more days and go outside from Charleson. What I did this year, was {due to weather), stay inside to Charleston, then an overnight offshore hop to Jacksonville, a day inside to St Augustine, then another overnighter to Fort Pierce, and one more overnight to Miami, going in at Cape Florida.


----------



## grinfax (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. The boat is a 30 foot Tartan. I can't take three weeks off so I am beginning to think it might be better to truck the boat down or hire a captain to sail it down. Any opinions on which way to go? Recommendations? Thank you again. 

-Kim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This time of year, I'd go with a truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2011)

*Going down off shore*

We are 43ft sailing yacht and can't go through the ICW due to Hight and draft. We will leave Hampton for f Lauderdale off shore than to the Bahamas. Any suggestions for stops on h way?


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

weather, winds and crew are the determining factors...as quick as 4 days, as long as two weeks...going offshore from hampton to miami can be a tough trip even in good weather as the gulf stream and winds are not often in your favor...add a little weather...can be bad.

we are 42' and draw 5'6" and could get to mid coast of FL before bridges became an issue...no problems with draft, but had to watch a few spots...that was two years ago..


----------

